# Italia - Argentina. Finalissima, 1 giugno ore 20,45. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (30 Maggio 2022)

Mercoledì 1 giugno, l'Italia torna a Wembley per la Finalissima oppure coppa dei Campioni Conmebol - uefa. Ovvero al sfida tra la vincitrice della Copa Sudamericana e dell'Europeo.

Si giocherà alle ore 20,45 in diretta su rai 1

Di seguito commenti e formazioni.

*I convocati *
*
Portieri: Cragno, Donnarumma, Gollini, Meret (oltre a Sirigu, infortunato).

Difensori: Di Lorenzo, Florenzi, Lazzari; Acerbi, Bastoni, Bonucci, Chiellini; Emerson, Spinazzola.

Centrocampisti: Barella, Cristante, Frattesi, Jorginho, Locatelli, Pessina, Tonali, Verratti.
*
*Attaccanti: Belotti, Bernardeschi, Gnonto, Insigne, Pellegrini, Politano, Raspadori, Scamacca*


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mercoledì 1 giugno, l'Italia torna a Wembley per la Finalissima oppure coppa dei Campioni Conmebol - uefa. Ovvero al sfida tra la vincitrice della Copa Sudamericana e dell'Europeo.
> 
> Si giocherà alle ore 20,45 in diretta su rai 1
> 
> Di seguito commenti e formazioni.


che tamarrata


----------



## Tsitsipas (30 Maggio 2022)

La cosa aberrante è che per giocare sta partita amichevole abbiamo dovuto chiudere il campionato il 22 maggio e non il 29 maggio, vietando a mancini la sosta a metà marzo per preparare gli spareggi con una settimana di anticipo (poi è chiaro che la macedonia andava battuta pur senza riposare).


----------



## malos (30 Maggio 2022)

Con ste facce da schiaffi è un'impresa non tifare contro. Fanno i fighi e manco si sono qualificati ai Mondiali


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2412
> 
> Con ste facce da schiaffi è un'impresa non tifare contro. Fanno i fighi e manco si sono qualificati ai Mondiali


Poi mettono Jorginho in prima fila ed è lui il primo responsabile della mancata qualificazione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Maggio 2022)

Mi auguro super papere di donnarumma a manetta


----------



## gabri65 (30 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mercoledì 1 giugno, l'Italia torna a Wembley per la Finalissima oppure coppa dei Campioni Conmebol - uefa. Ovvero al sfida tra la vincitrice della Copa Sudamericana e dell'Europeo.
> 
> Si giocherà alle ore 20,45 in diretta su rai 1
> 
> Di seguito commenti e formazioni.



Ovviamente forza AFA.

Guarda te se tifo per una federazione che ambisce a Chiellini come uomo del futuro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2412
> 
> Con ste facce da schiaffi è un'impresa non tifare contro. Fanno i fighi e manco si sono qualificati ai Mondiali



Uno spot per l'anti tifo


----------



## Zenos (30 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Poi mettono Jorginho in prima fila ed è lui il primo responsabile della mancata qualificazione.


Manca Zizzo e sono al completo


----------



## el_gaucho (30 Maggio 2022)

Mi sono pentito di aver comprato i biglietti con largo anticipo. Anche perché dopo 48 ore dall’acquisto l’Italia perde con la Macedonia.


----------



## Albijol (30 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mercoledì 1 giugno, l'Italia torna a Wembley per la Finalissima oppure coppa dei Campioni Conmebol - uefa. Ovvero al sfida tra la vincitrice della Copa Sudamericana e dell'Europeo.
> 
> Si giocherà alle ore 20,45 in diretta su rai 1
> 
> Di seguito commenti e formazioni.


Papera di Zizo a quale minuto?


----------



## Shmuk (30 Maggio 2022)

Sento salire le motivazioni da ogni pertugio...


----------



## ILMAGO (30 Maggio 2022)

Partita inutile. Dovrebbero abolire TUTTE le amichevoli inutili delle nazionali, dedicando 1 mese a qualificazioni (ristrette) + mondiale o europeo a fine stagione.

di partite inutili come questa o la nations league non se ne sente davvero l’esigenza, ha ragionissima klopp. I giocatori del Liverpool erano arrivati a 63 gare stagionali sabato con la finale, ora aggiungiamoci sta nations league. Considerate che un anno è fatto di 365 giorni.. siamo a una partita ogni 5 giorni di media (se includiamo le amichevoli forse arriviamo anche a 1 gara ogni 4 giorni) anche considerando il fermo del periodo estivo e le ferie…. Allucinante se ci pensate.

Meno partite ma più importanti con qualcosa di importante in gioco!


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2022)

*I convocati *
*
Portieri: Cragno, Donnarumma, Gollini, Meret (oltre a Sirigu, infortunato).

Difensori: Di Lorenzo, Florenzi, Lazzari; Acerbi, Bastoni, Bonucci, Chiellini; Emerson, Spinazzola.

Centrocampisti: Barella, Cristante, Frattesi, Jorginho, Locatelli, Pessina, Tonali, Verratti.
*
*Attaccanti: Belotti, Bernardeschi, Gnonto, Insigne, Pellegrini, Politano, Raspadori, Scamacca*


----------



## Swaitak (30 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2412
> 
> Con ste facce da schiaffi è un'impresa non tifare contro. Fanno i fighi e manco si sono qualificati ai Mondiali


Grugno di maiale per Bastoni


----------



## sacchino (30 Maggio 2022)

Papera di Gigio nemmeno quotata.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Maggio 2022)

Scusate,forse dormo io,ma chi ****'e' Gnonto tra gli attaccanti?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (30 Maggio 2022)

Ma Calabria è rotto? Perché capisco tutto, ma preferirgli Lazzari è quasi offensivo. Non gli piace proprio eh.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

La UEFA comunque ha svelato la coppa:







Veramente figa


----------



## unbreakable (31 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Scusate,forse dormo io,ma chi ****'e' Gnonto tra gli attaccanti?


è un giovane attaccante italiano di colore che ha giocato nello zurigo quest'anno..faceva parte delle under minori


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Scusate,forse dormo io,ma chi ****'e' Gnonto tra gli attaccanti?









N.B. La foto non è ritoccata


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Maggio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> N.B. La foto non è ritoccata


Questo ha 28-29 anni e ha pure la panza.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mercoledì 1 giugno, l'Italia torna a Wembley per la Finalissima oppure coppa dei Campioni Conmebol - uefa. Ovvero al sfida tra la vincitrice della Copa Sudamericana e dell'Europeo.
> 
> Si giocherà alle ore 20,45 in diretta su rai 1
> 
> ...


Ma Calabria ricorda al mancio qualcuno che l'ha picchiato da piccolo?


----------



## Gamma (31 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mercoledì 1 giugno, l'Italia torna a Wembley per la Finalissima oppure coppa dei Campioni Conmebol - uefa. Ovvero al sfida tra la vincitrice della Copa Sudamericana e dell'Europeo.
> 
> Si giocherà alle ore 20,45 in diretta su rai 1
> 
> ...



Bellissima partita, molto interessante.

Non perderò l'occasione di perdermela.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Maggio 2022)

*Il ct Mancini ha diramato i convocati per la partita con l'Argentina. Fuori Tonali e Pellegrini che andranno in tribuna, si va verso un centrocampo composto Locatelli-Pessina-Cristante.*


----------



## Hellscream (31 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Il ct Mancini ha diramato i convocati per la partita con l'Argentina. Fuori Tonali e Pellegrini che andranno in tribuna, si va verso un centrocampo composto Locatelli-Pessina-Cristante.*


Viva la meritocrazia.


----------



## chicagousait (31 Maggio 2022)

Che centrocampo ridicolo. Ci distruggeranno. 

Tonali in tribuna, fa ridere cosi


----------



## Raryof (31 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Questo ha 28-29 anni e ha pure la panza.


Degrado Mancini?


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Scusate,forse dormo io,ma chi ****'e' Gnonto tra gli attaccanti?


Io ero convinto fosse un errore del correttore, poi ho scoperto che è un giocatore di calcio. Mai sentito prima.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Io ero convinto fosse un errore del correttore, poi ho scoperto che è un giocatore di calcio. Mai sentito prima.


Allora siamo in 2,una perla di Mancini questa,fortuna che me ne sbatto altissimamente della nazionale e me ne vanto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Degrado Mancini?


Mi aspettavo il titolone "Degrado Mancini: lascia a casa Tonali e convoca fattorino immigrato con la panza"


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Il ct Mancini ha diramato i convocati per la partita con l'Argentina. Fuori Tonali e Pellegrini che andranno in tribuna, si va verso un centrocampo composto Locatelli-Pessina-Cristante.*


Anche stasera un bel forza Macedonia.


----------



## Swaitak (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati *
> 
> *Portieri: Cragno, Donnarumma, Gollini, Meret (oltre a Sirigu, infortunato).
> 
> ...


Sto gnonto ha 18 anni, vediamo se è buono , sarebbe un colpo da moneyelliott.
Mancini con Zaniolo ci aveva preso


----------



## Tobi (1 Giugno 2022)

Ma cosa c è di male a lasciare in tribuna il centrocampista titolare della squadra campione d'Italia?


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Giugno 2022)

Neanche uno in malafede può preferire CRISTANTE PESSINA locatelli a tonali. È proprio impossibile.

(non) capisco ma accetto possa essere dietro Jorginho verratti e barella. Ma dopo questi 3 come fai a non considerare tonali! Scherziamo?


----------



## unbreakable (1 Giugno 2022)

io mancini lo odio..come lui ci odia

detto questo ha detto che sarà una conclusione di un cicloc ergo farà giocare per riconoscenza tutti quelli che gli hanno fatto vincere l'europeo..


detto questo è ridicolo che sia ancora lì su quella panchina..manco un mondiale non conquistato è riuscito a scalfire sti ignobili dirigenti

una piccola soddisfazione è stata solo quando ho letto che gravina è preoccupato per la "stabilità del sistema" ..calcio..farsi da parte no


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Il ct Mancini ha diramato i convocati per la partita con l'Argentina. Fuori Tonali e Pellegrini che andranno in tribuna, si va verso un centrocampo composto Locatelli-Pessina-Cristante.*


Mi pare logico. Tonali che ha fatto un campionato strepitoso in tribuna e quei tre in campo. Ah Mancino ma vattela a pijar in .... Forza Argentina!!!


----------



## __king george__ (1 Giugno 2022)

ma io non ho capito, è un trofeo cosi tanto per, o è una coppa ufficiale che da quest'anno ci sarà sempre? una sorta di coppa intercontinentale in salsa nazionali insomma


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Giugno 2022)

Intervengo per ribadire come questa nazionale di Mancini mi faccia orrore. All'eliminazione dal mondiale ho quasi avuto piacere. È una nazionale marcia nelle fondamenta proprio


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

0-4 con papera iniziale del fesso in porta e buona festa del sistema repubblica itagliana.


----------



## Raryof (1 Giugno 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Intervengo per ribadire come questa nazionale di Mancini mi faccia orrore. All'eliminazione dal mondiale ho quasi avuto piacere. È una nazionale marcia nelle fondamenta proprio


Contro non tiferò mai ma l'entusiasmo è sceso sotto terra, spero che questa carnevalata di stasera sia l'ultima partita per tanti mediocri ivi presenti.
Gnonto lo ricordo nel 2019, durante il mondiale U17, ricordo un giocatore velocissimo, quasi buggato, buffo da vedere, non mi era sembrato così male.


----------



## Sam (1 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Manca Zizzo e sono al completo


Zizzo non c’era nella foto perché era in cassa a pagare il BigMac


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Giugno 2022)

Niente paura abbiamo in porta il più forte portiere italiano, naaaaa del mondo.


----------



## Sam (1 Giugno 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> N.B. La foto non è ritoccata


Questo lavavetri da quale incrocio l’hanno preso?


----------



## Devil man (1 Giugno 2022)

Forza Biglia


----------



## Mika (1 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Il ct Mancini ha diramato i convocati per la partita con l'Argentina. Fuori Tonali e Pellegrini che andranno in tribuna, si va verso un centrocampo composto Locatelli-Pessina-Cristante.*


Grazie Macedonia si può scrivere ancora?


----------



## Mika (1 Giugno 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Questo lavavetri da quale incrocio l’hanno preso?


Attaccante diciottenne che gioca nello Zurigo  penso sia la per il progetto inclusività che Gravina porta in alto, probabilmente ha tolto il posto a qualche giocatore italiano che gioca in Italia, diciottenne, magari anche più bravo. 

Oramai l'inclusività è più importante dei risultati sportivi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> N.B. La foto non è ritoccata



Dio mio.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> N.B. La foto non è ritoccata



Sì, 'sto Gnotonto 18 anni, forse con compleanno da festeggiare il 29 Febbraio.

Magari è il padre di Kessie.


----------



## ROQ (1 Giugno 2022)

Calabria in nazionale ci torna quando va via dal Milan


----------



## Sam (1 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Attaccante diciottenne che gioca nello Zurigo  penso sia la per il progetto inclusività che Gravina porta in alto, probabilmente ha tolto il posto a qualche giocatore italiano che gioca in Italia, diciottenne, magari anche più bravo.
> 
> Oramai l'inclusività è più importante dei risultati sportivi.


Persino quell'imbelle di Tavecchio ci aveva visto giusto su 'sta roba.



https://imgur.com/a/iJCFc45


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Non capisco perché ve la prendete perché Tonali non gioca e Calabria è stato fatto fuori. Io sono arrabbiato perché Tonali è stato convocato, altroché.

Meno complici siamo dello scempio messo in piedi da Gravina e Mancini meglio è.

E' sempre stato così, ricordo solo la sorte dei ct milanisti: Sacchi, Maldini e Donadoni. Pur perdendo, ma solo ai rigori, contro i futuri vincitori delle competizioni vennero linciati dalla stampa e praticamente fatti fuori dalla federazione.

Nihil sub Sole novi.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché ve la prendete perché Tonali non gioca e Calabria è stato fatto fuori. Io sono arrabbiato perché Tonali è stato convocato, altroché.
> 
> Meno complici siamo dello scempio messo in piedi da Gravina e Mancini meglio è.
> 
> ...



Assolutamente.

Inoltre non corre il rischio di farsi male, è bene che si riposi.

Capisco che gli farà piacere essere in Nazionale nazionale, ma tanto se vince qualcosa lo farà con il Milan, mica con 'sti maledetti.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2022)

Stasera gioca la nazionale del sistema?
Tra Macedonia e scudetto del mio Milan godo come un porcellino d'india. 


Questa è la peggior nazionale mai vista.
Potrebbero cancellare l'azzurro per giocare con la maglia arcobaleno. 
Manca solo sala in figc.

Che schifo di sistema. 


Scopro solo ora che tonali è in tribuna. 
Giustamente la visibilità la si regala solo agli amichetti. 

Grazie Macedonia.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> N.B. La foto non è ritoccata




Quando ho letto Gnonto tra i convocati, pensavo fosse un refuso di stampa. Poi girando su Twitter vedevo continuamente sta foto ma pensavo fosse un fake. Poi entro qua e realizzo che non era fake e che era una cosa reale. 

Son stato interdetto per dei minuti. Sinceramente non ci volevo credere.

Ma seriamente siamo caduti così in basso?


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> 
> Inoltre non corre il rischio di farsi male, è bene che si riposi.
> 
> Capisco che gli farà piacere essere in Nazionale nazionale, ma tanto se vince qualcosa lo farà con il Milan, mica con 'sti maledetti.



Spero che la prossima convocazione si dia malato. Sti maledetti non si meritano nulla.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

*UFFICIALI*
*
ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Pessina; Bernardeschi, Belotti, Raspadori. All. Mancini
*
*ARGENTINA (4-3-3): Martinez; Molina, Otamendi, Romero, Tagliafico; De Paul, Rodriguez, Lo Celso; Messi, Lautaro Martinez, Di Maria. All. Scaloni*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Giugno 2022)

Tonali manco in panca LOL

Forza Argentina 

Deve essere umiliazione suprema.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Pessina; Bernardeschi, Belotti, Raspadori. All. Mancini*
> 
> *ARGENTINA (4-3-3): Martinez; Molina, Otamendi, Romero, Tagliafico; De Paul, Rodriguez, Lo Celso; Messi, Lautaro Martinez, Di Maria. All. Scaloni*


Scelte imbarazzanti.


----------



## kekkopot (1 Giugno 2022)

Vedo che Mancini ha imparato dalla mancata qualificazione: ha confermato in blocco la formazione che non si è qualificata ai mondiali. Numero 1.


----------



## kekkopot (1 Giugno 2022)

Paperumma c'ha na panza che manco il fù Bud Spencer...


----------



## chicagousait (1 Giugno 2022)

Hanno iniziato benissimo gli italiani


----------



## Raryof (1 Giugno 2022)

Ecco il primo


----------



## chicagousait (1 Giugno 2022)

Vederla indossata la nuova maglia tanto male non è.


----------



## kekkopot (1 Giugno 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Vederla indossata la nuova maglia tanto male non è.


Si non è male. La sfoggeremo ai mondi... ah no


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Preferisco un video ***** su Brazzers a questo scempio. Ma chi è che la segue?

Lontani anni luce i tempi di una vera Nazionale (e una vera Nazione).


----------



## Mika (1 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quando ho letto Gnonto tra i convocati, pensavo fosse un refuso di stampa. Poi girando su Twitter vedevo continuamente sta foto ma pensavo fosse un fake. Poi entro qua e realizzo che non era fake e che era una cosa reale.
> 
> Son stato interdetto per dei minuti. Sinceramente non ci volevo credere.
> 
> Ma seriamente siamo caduti così in basso?


Si e con tutta la buona volontà che ci metto non riesco proprio a farmela tifare nemmeno per finta questa nazionale.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Giugno 2022)

Che disastro Belotti


----------



## Raryof (1 Giugno 2022)

Belotti che capra, non stoppa una palla.


----------



## kekkopot (1 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quando ho letto Gnonto tra i convocati, pensavo fosse un refuso di stampa. Poi girando su Twitter vedevo continuamente sta foto ma pensavo fosse un fake. Poi entro qua e realizzo che non era fake e che era una cosa reale.
> 
> Son stato interdetto per dei minuti. Sinceramente non ci volevo credere.
> 
> Ma seriamente siamo caduti così in basso?


Ma chi è?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Giugno 2022)

Quello dell inda sempre per terra, lautaro barella abituati bene in Italia


----------



## kekkopot (1 Giugno 2022)

che piedino Belotti


----------



## Raryof (1 Giugno 2022)

Ma è uno scherzo? ma che vergogna di giocatore è Belotti?


----------



## Mika (1 Giugno 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Ma chi è?


Wilfried Gnonto, giocatore dello Zurigo (che milita nella serie A Svizzera), diciotto anni, nato a Verbania, 33 presenze 8 goal. Seconda punta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Giugno 2022)

Ah ma c'è pure qualcuno che guarda sta roba?


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Su un barcone appena arrivato sembra che ci sia un tizio che faceva l'attaccante nei torneini locali, organizzati da Boko Haram, se gli fanno prendere un aereo forse riesce a disputare il secondo tempo.


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

brava bernarda, così sì che troverai un nuovo contratto
figuraccia dinanzi 90 mila persone e milioni in tv


----------



## sacchino (1 Giugno 2022)

Messi si è bevuto Dilorenzo da fermo.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2022)

Ci vuole coraggio a mandare in campo questa gente. 
Provo imbarazzo io da tifoso dell'Argentina.
Ma si può andare in giro con la Bernarda?


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Giugno 2022)

Non la sto vedendo ma penso sia un bene, ho letto nella stessa frase messi e Gnonto


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2022)

Di Lorenzo miglior terzino d'Europa. -cit-

Non vorrei sbagliare ma l'ha detto Costacurta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Giugno 2022)

fortuna che ha confermato in blocco gli eroi di wembley 2021......
i risultati si vedono tutti.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Giugno 2022)

Ma Tonali?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma Tonali?


Tribuna


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

che numero 9 il polletto belotti, sfonda la porta di testa...ah no, la liscia


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

ohibò che fallaccio del "capitan futuro" bonucci con il gomito alto su Messi

80.000 vogliono il rosso

speriamo nel VAR, vederlo uscire sarebbe la giusta umiliazione


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Bonacci solita mxrda


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2022)

Pessina tra le linee.
Che degrado.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Il Modigliani starà credendo di disputare ancora le semifinali dell'europeo, visti i tempi di reazione del cervello.


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Giugno 2022)

Un passo a chiudere la linea di passaggio di Messi il pescivendolo poteva anche farlo.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma Tonali?



È scarso, in Tribuna.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Grande dollar


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

Che degrado


----------



## chicagousait (1 Giugno 2022)

Bonucci fa la minchiata pochi minuti prima e nn interviene per non avere il rosso e zac raddoppio argentino


----------



## Blu71 (1 Giugno 2022)

Facciamo letteralmente pena.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Giugno 2022)

rotfl, che cessi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Giugno 2022)

Chiellini al rallentatore ahahah

Donnarumma ormai nemmeno legge più le azioni, un ectoplasma


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2022)

Donnarumma ha lo scatto di un pensionato e le letture di un cieco.
Sempre fuori posizione, perso nella terra di nessuno, poi va indietro e perde tempi e reattività. 
Che frana.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2022)

Il miglior portiere italiagno è quello dell'Empoli non capisco perchè giocare con quel cesso di dollarumma


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Donnarumma era fuori, è rientrato, poi riesce. Insomma non ci ha capito una fava.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Giugno 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Chiellini al rallentatore ahahah
> 
> Donnarumma ormai nemmeno legge più le azioni, un ectoplasma


che cesso pubblico chiellini.

la degna ultima partita di un escremento umano del suo calibro.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Giugno 2022)




----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

La raddrizza Gnotonto.


----------



## chicagousait (1 Giugno 2022)

Qui si rischia il 4 - 0

Penso che gli inglesi si stiano mangiando fino ai gomiti per aver perso l'Europeo

Sempre detto che la sfortuna sfacciata del 2021 la pagheremo amaramente. 
La qualificazione mancata è solo il primo tassello


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Giugno 2022)

mi dispiace per i nostri che magari ci tengono, ma meglio così che i rossoneri stiano fuori da questa feccia.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Chiellini al rallentatore ahahah
> 
> Donnarumma ormai nemmeno legge più le azioni, un ectoplasma



Chiellini cammina coi sassi in tasca


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

che sogno: chiellini devastato da un filtrante e paperone di donnarumma che rimane a metà
cucchiaio, tutta la distanza con l'attacco del mancio

2-0 e parte il trenino



>


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Giugno 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Chiellini al rallentatore ahahah
> 
> Donnarumma ormai nemmeno legge più le azioni, un ectoplasma


Non solo si gira quando Di Maria tira.

SSSSSSIIIIIII GGGGIIIIRRRRAAAA IL CESSO si gira.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La raddrizza Gnotonto.



Ahaahahahhaaa


----------



## folletto (1 Giugno 2022)

Ma guarda un pò la *F*ogna*IGC* perde


----------



## fabri47 (1 Giugno 2022)

Nazionale semplicemente inguardabile. Glorioso addio di Chiellini, nulla da dire  .


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Non vi preoccupate, quando il Milan sarà punito per i festeggiamenti post scudo il calcio itagliano tornerà ad essere stupendo.


----------



## sion (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Chiellini cammina coi sassi in tasca


ed è cmq il migliore degli 11 proposti stasera, che si giocherebbero il decimo posto in Serie A. Imbarazzanti


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

speriamo che l'inter lo venda veramente, quando sta con la testa è fortissimo lautaro


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Giugno 2022)

Ovviamente,come scritto qualche giorno fa,Di Maria in itaglia sposta una marea di punti e può giocare col sinistro legato,ma tanti si lasciano ingannare dal fatto che non giocava nel psg.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Giugno 2022)

Ma esattamente dove si vuole andare quando con la 10 abbiamo LA BERNARDA? pare na barzelletta


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

comunque segnalare pure che tutto parte dal "capitan futuro" che pensa di fermare un giocatore strattonandolo come di lorenzo al primo goal con Messi


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Chiellini che guarda male Dollar che non esce


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente dove si vuole andare quando con la 10 abbiamo LA BERNARDA? pare na barzelletta


e da mesi provano ad accostarcelo...sfanculato da arrivabene che disse in tv che avrebbe rinnovato...

diciamo che il titolare 10 sarebbe stato Insigne che si è infortunato in allenamento...pure lui con la testa andata


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2022)

A fine partita scendete in piazza ragazzi?


----------



## David Drills (1 Giugno 2022)

Non so se mi fanno ridere di più i vostri commenti o vedere questa squadra di cessi.

D'altra parte è tutta gente che si gioca il pallone d'oro no?


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A fine partita scendete in piazza ragazzi?



No, di solito vomito in bagno.


----------



## ilPresidente (1 Giugno 2022)

Scarsucci più imbarazzante di Chiellino
Graziato del rosso 
In catalessi quando non può picchiare 
Donnarumma lento di testa come Jorginho
Belotti e Bernardina non tengono palla
Emerson vale un dito di Theo

dalla Macedonia  ad oggi tanti proclami ma nessun cambiamento  pagliacci 
La FIGC merita 0:4 
Peccato per tanti italiani che credono in questi cialtroni e nella maglia azzurra


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

vi immaginate se ci fosse stato il mondiale estivo a giorni ?
in che condizioni fisiche stanno ???
sembra quando al calcetto una squadra è nettamente inguaiata perchè sbagli a fare le squadre...
non parliamo un attimo della tecnica...


----------



## David Drills (1 Giugno 2022)

Ci sono più cessi in campo che in un autogrill, punto


----------



## Raryof (1 Giugno 2022)

Oltre allo schifo in campo pure il fastidiosissimo Rimedio in telecronaca, che pianto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2022)

Ma Gnomotonto lo vediamo?


----------



## chicagousait (1 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Oltre allo schifo in campo pure il fastidiosissimo Rimedio in telecronaca, che pianto.


L'unica partita che nn ha commentato è stata la finale ed è stato un bene.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Imbarazzo in Rai, invece di parlare della figuraccia che stiamo facendo parlano dell’europeo scorso. Senza vergogna proprio.

Edit: per una squadra di morti viventi Lazzari è l’uomo giusto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Giugno 2022)

Per me la squadra di stasera messa in campo da Mancini faticherebbe a posizionarsi nella parte sinistra della classifica in Italia.


----------



## Raryof (1 Giugno 2022)

Locatelli ahahha che fai regali i palloni?


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Giugno 2022)

Locatelli un pallone una cacata


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Iniestelli


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Giugno 2022)

Locatelli in campo e Tonali in tribuna è un insulto all'intelligenza umana.


----------



## Raryof (1 Giugno 2022)

Pessina un altro che non sa stoppare la palla.
Bruttissima nazionale, Mancio vai a casa


----------



## chicagousait (1 Giugno 2022)

Nn riescono a fare uno stop, che sia uno. 

Tonali in tribuna merita vendetta


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Giugno 2022)

Non la sto guardando ma pipparumma colpisce ancora?


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Giugno 2022)

Tonali in tribuna e locamelli no. Misteri targati Mr ortaggio. Comunque Donnarumma veramente imbarazzante, mamma mia sia sempre lodato Paolo Maldini nel non rinnovarlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Qui si rischia il 4 - 0
> 
> Penso che gli inglesi si stiano mangiando fino ai gomiti per aver perso l'Europeo
> 
> ...


Solo il Milan overperforma o scula per gli amichetti del club.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Nn riescono a fare uno stop, che sia uno.
> 
> Tonali in tribuna merita vendetta



Tonali è bene che sviluppi odio per questa nazionale, e si renda conto che è tutto tempo sprecato.

L'unica cosa importante è che sia il nostro faro del centrocampo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Tonali in tribuna e locamelli no. Misteri targati *Mr ortaggio.* Comunque Donnarumma veramente imbarazzante, mamma mia sia sempre lodato Paolo Maldini nel non rinnovarlo.



Ahahah mi è tornato in mente il mitico avatar di un utente....


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Giugno 2022)

ah beh, è entrato locatelli, wow.


----------



## Raryof (1 Giugno 2022)

Sinceramente non capisco Pessina, che ci fa lì?


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Fossi un tifoso inglese da un anno a questa parte, nel guardare ciò che ha combinato l’Itaglia, starei tirando giù tutto il calendario.

Solo loro potevano perdere con questo branco di catorci.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2022)

Spettacoloooooooo


----------



## chicagousait (1 Giugno 2022)

Madonna cosa stava per succedere ora


----------



## Raryof (1 Giugno 2022)

Quel sacco di patate a momenti se la metteva in porta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Giugno 2022)

Bonucci ahahahahhaha

Sembrava l'autogol che fece contro l'Austria Vienna quando giocava con noi


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

Madonna sta squadra è una barzelletta


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Madonna santa...

Retropassaggio figlio delle sventure passate di Dollar. Ho visto che Bonucci non voleva dargliela perché non si fidava.


----------



## Kayl (1 Giugno 2022)

Bonucci eroe, ha capito che l'unico modo per far fare una parata a donnarumma era pensarci lui.


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

peccato, speravo in autogoal di capitan futuro con donnarumma che si infortuna contro il palo


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Giugno 2022)

Ma dove vogliamo andare con i catorci bolliti e con mezzepippe spacciate per fenomeni.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Giugno 2022)

dove si firma per vedere donnarumma già alla juve da quest'estate ? 

madonna che cesso che è diventato.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

Che bestia che è Di Maria


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Giugno 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2412
> 
> Con ste facce da schiaffi è un'impresa non tifare contro. Fanno i fighi e manco si sono qualificati ai Mondiali


Pare la maglietta tarocca che compravamo da ragazzini. Pure i giocatori eh


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

"c'è una superiorità nel reparto offensivo che giustifica il 2-0"

perchè negli altri reparti siamo allo stesso livello o meglio ?


----------



## chicagousait (1 Giugno 2022)

Che giocatore Di Maria


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

noi andiamo in giro con pessina...


----------



## Milanoide (1 Giugno 2022)

Porca trottola Di Maria si difende ancora, eh!


----------



## peo74 (1 Giugno 2022)

Ma chi è che sta giocando? Il Napoli contro l’Argentina? Cazzarola fanno schifo pure le maglie in stile Napule-Buitoni..


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Giugno 2022)

cmq qua dentro c'è gente che dà di maria per bollito, occhio. 

in serie A questo qua fa ancora le onde.


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Giugno 2022)

Comunque strano, Berardi, Pessina, scamacca, bernardeschi,
Raspadori, valgono tutti 30 o 40 milioni non capisco…


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Che bestia che è Di Maria


In serie A farà pelo e contropelo, grande acquisto dei gobbi.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

Ma come abbiamo fatto a vincere gli europei?!?


----------



## chicagousait (1 Giugno 2022)

Sabato contro i crucchi prenderemo altre bastonate nei denti


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

chi ha visto Pisa-Monza sa che questa azione è identica alla palla persa dal difensore del Pisa e goal monzese

i difensori hanno livello serie b...

qui miracolati da uno che ha sbagliato a porta vuota...


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Purtroppo questa è la conseguenza del non vedere più bambini che giocano a pallone nei garages e nei campetti dell'oratorio.

Roba da tempi fascisti e retrogradi. Meglio gli smartphones e le visite di Dragowski che insegna la civilizzazione europeista.

Ah, giusto, e comunque ci vuole la mascherina per giocare a pallone, eh.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Giugno 2022)

Dopo sta partita domani Di Maria si sveglia con il contratto con i mafiosi firmato


----------



## iceman. (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Madonna sta squadra è una barzelletta


MAncini è un miracolato alla Benitez.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Se penso che un tempo si litigava su chi scegliere tra Baggio, Totti e Del Piero o tra Pippo e Vieri mi viene da piangere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2022)

I vecchi bolliti e le figurine sbiadite...


----------



## neversayconte (1 Giugno 2022)

spero che Angel di Maria resti lontano dal campionato italiano. questo davvero sposta gli equilibri


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Che umiliazione. Sembra che l’Argentina si stia allenando


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Giugno 2022)

Io un’Argentina cosi non l’ho mai vista. Certo che è proprio un massacro tattico ancor prima che dal punto di vista del talento.


----------



## Kayl (1 Giugno 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> spero che Angel di Maria resti lontano dal campionato italiano. questo davvero sposta gli equilibri


ah perché credi che si farà il mazzo e correrà a più non posso rischiando l'infortunio poco prima del mondiale, unica ragione per cui non è ancora tornato in argentina? E una volta fatto il mondiale credi che tornerà bello fresco e volenteroso di vincere anziché avere già pronte le valigie per tornarsene in argentina in salute?


----------



## Raryof (1 Giugno 2022)

Rimedio c'ha una voce che la vedrei bene ad un funerale in diretta televisiva, pazzesco.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Che umiliazione. Sembra che l’Argentina si stia allenando




Sembra roba tra professionisti vs nazionale di pane e porchetta


----------



## Kayl (1 Giugno 2022)

Zero milanisti in campo, ecco il risultato. Pessina in campo e Tonali in tribuna...


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Io un’Argentina cosi non l’ho mai vista. Certo che è proprio un massacro tattico ancor prima che dal punto di vista del talento.



Dai su questa partita non fa testo. Già siamo scarsi, se poi non ci mettiamo nemmeno un po’ di grinta...


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

ah adesso tirate fuori l'orgoglio, non contro l'irlanda del nord quando avreste dovuto andare in goleada e non riuscivate a farne uno per non parlare della svizzera e della bulgaria
quaquaraqua


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2022)

Ma il commentatore rai è allineato al sistema?
Imbarazzante quanto appena affermato.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ah adesso tirate fuori l'orgoglio, non contro l'irlanda del nord quando avreste dovuto andare in goleada e non riuscivate a farne uno per non parlare della svizzera e della bulgaria
> quaquaraqua


Bulletti di periferia.
Piangono perché non vedono palla..


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Zero milanisti in campo, ecco il risultato. Pessina in campo e Tonali in tribuna...



Per fortuna direi. Meglio che non ci siano milanisti, questa figuraccia deve essere tutta di Mancini, Gravina e dei loro pupilli.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dai su questa partita non fa testo. Già siamo scarsi, se poi non ci mettiamo nemmeno un po’ di grinta...


Ma infatti!! É un massacro da tutti i punti di vista, qui sembra di assistere ad un ammutinamento in vecchio stile.


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

esce il brasileiro


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2022)

Entra mister 70 mln bastoni.
Le valutazioni di cosa nostra.


----------



## jumpy65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Dovrebbe dire Italia ridicolizzata dall'argentina ma può dire solo l'italia non ci sta a fare da sparring partner..cosa voglia dire lo sa solo lui


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

abbronzato stacacca sembra Rivaldo


----------



## PoloNegativo (1 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma il commentatore rai è allineato al sistema?
> Imbarazzante quanto appena affermato.


Ha giustificato il gesto violento di Di Lorenzo su Messi per un misero tunnel cercato dall'argentino. Incredibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma infatti!! É un massacro da tutti i punti di vista, qui sembra di assistere ad un ammutinamento in vecchio stile.


Meritano questo e pure peggio. 
Il calcio dei Gravina , il paese dei sala.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Giugno 2022)

Speriamo non ci ripeschino va!


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Siamo talmente scarsi che per cercare di equilibrare la situazione il ct dell’Argentina sta per mettere il rotolone...


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2022)

PoloNegativo ha scritto:


> Ha giustificato il gesto violento di Di Lorenzo su Messi per un misero tunnel cercato dall'argentino. Incredibile.


Si si ,perché i campioni d'Europa meritano rispetto, dice lui.
Un paese di mafiosi nell'anima.


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

a questi anche i difensori sono bravi con i piedi...

ringraziate di nuovo locesso che non vuole segnare


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

ci daranno anche il cucchiaio di legno o premiati solo i vincitori ?


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si si ,perché i campioni d'Europa meritano rispetto, dice lui.
> Un paese di mafiosi nell'anima.


da due stagioni la juve fa pena e il gruppo più nutrito in nazionale sono loro giocatori...
questo già fa capire tutto...
Calabria e Tonali non esistono...Romagnoli ignorato anche quando giocava...


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Delusione enorme per non aver visto Gnotonto all'opera.


----------



## ROQ (1 Giugno 2022)

Mancini è nella triade degli allenatori di ***** con allegri e conte. buon dio è scandaloso. già come nazionale abbiamo poco materiale, lui riesce a fare il peggio del peggio. poi ogni volta riesce a confermare il suo antimilanismo, tra i peggiori in campo ci sono i centrocampisti e di lorenzo, e continua l'ostracismo nei confronti di Calabria e di Tonali che è superiore a TUTTI i centrocampsiti che abbiamo. Il secondo migliore che abbiamo è Pellegrini che ha fatto una stagione della madonna e non convoca manco lui. Poi va beh in ottica nazionale dovremmo comprare Bernardeschi, almeno non lo convoca più. la nazionale dei gobbi e delle pippe. Hahahhaa locatelli, bonucci e chiellini. roba da tifare contro


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

"Culian" Ma sparati, Rimedio.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> da due stagioni la juve fa pena e il gruppo più nutrito in nazionale sono loro giocatori...
> questo già fa capire tutto...
> Calabria e Tonali non esistono...


Il lanciano non esiste ergo i giocatori che vi militano non esistono. 

Gravina starà già pensando a un'inchiesta per assegnare il titolo alla dinamo Kiev.


----------



## Sam (1 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Delusione enorme per non aver visto Gnotonto all'opera.


Non ha ancora il permesso di soggiorno. L'hanno portato allo stadio perché a Lampedusa non c'era più posto.


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

"la juve sicuramente accelera su Di Maria dopo la prestazione di stasera"

eh sì, era dentro-fuori...non è che forse lo conosce pure mia zia dopo 15 anni per quanto sia forte...


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2022)

Zaniolo pare sia stato punito per i cori a zaccagni.
Non mi risulta Bonucci sia stato punito per la rissa contro l'inter.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Ecco il gol di Dybala


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Giugno 2022)

Ora il risultato è più appropriato


----------



## jumpy65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Pure dybala


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2022)

Jorginho da 2 in pagella.
Di incoraggiamento.


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

vince 'Ucraina e va in finale contro il Galles


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Jorginho da 2 in pagella.
> Di incoraggiamento.



E uno skantalo ke non abia vinto il ballone d’oroh.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Giugno 2022)

ma com'è che adesso tutti ci copiano la canzone di pioli is on fire ?


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2022)

Mancini nel post gara dirà che è colpa di Tonali. 

Intanto pioli is on fire.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Giugno 2022)

Che squadra di cessi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2022)

Ma adesso tutti ci copiano Pioli is on Fire?


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Giugno 2022)

anche loro con messi is on fire, tutto il mondo ha visto il milan.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Giugno 2022)

Bastoni e Barella saranno felici di sentire Pioli is on fire


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Jorginho da 2 in pagella.
> Di incoraggiamento.


hai visto l'entrata in campo che ha fatto nel prepartita ?
sembrava un gladitore
un pallone d'oro scippato...


----------



## jumpy65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma adesso tutti ci copiano Pioli is on Fire?


Non l'abbiamo inventato noi..


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Umiliati dalla peggiore Argentina degli ultimi 10 anni, lontana anni luce da quella che arrivò in finale nel mondiale brasiliano.


Era da oltre un decennio che una big sudamericana non umiliava una big europea. Ci voleva mr finocchio per fare questa impresa.


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

eccellente salutare capitan gobbo nel degrado assoluto
ora sotto con il tirocinio a Vinovo e Coverciano per mettere in pratica la laurea in economia e commercio


----------



## ROQ (1 Giugno 2022)

-----Chiesa-Scamacca-Zaniolo------
-----Barella-Tonali-Pellegrini--------
Spinazzola-Bastoni-Bremer-Calabria

Dovevamo ripartire da questi, anche in ottica della semplice oggettività e meritocrazia. Ovviamente oggi Chiesa non poteva giocare, ma per gli altri che scuse ci sono? Tralasciando la solita diatriba sul Bremer di turno che è un discorso a parte ma da italianizzare subito (la cittadinanza la ha già chiesta, la moglie forse lo è già). Invece giocano i più scarsi ed i più sopravvalutati\raccomandati. ma io impazzisco, lo scandaloso blocco juve. Chiunque preferito ai migliori italiani nel ruolo.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Giugno 2022)

bravo Paolillo umilialo
Ps che schifo raiplay 4 minuti di ritardo


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

Adani:

"L'Argentina è molto più forte, non c'è niente di male a dirlo"

infatti il punto non è questo, ma essere arrendovoli come la Bolivia in trasferta senza l'altura...


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Bastoni e Barella saranno felici di sentire Pioli is on fire


anche il rosicone lautaro. 

cmq godo, poi ci si chiede perchè falliamo i mondiali per 2 edizioni di fila. 
branco di pagliacci. 

e la stampa che pompa e giustifica giocatorini come i raspadori, i locatelli, gli scamacca, con valutazioni da fuori di testa. 
sono cessi, e questi sono i risultati. 
appena escono dai confini italiani i nodi vengono al pettine.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma adesso tutti ci copiano Pioli is on Fire?


a monza l'hanno messa vero?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a monza l'hanno messa vero?



ovvio, Stroppa is on fire, con Berlusca e la fake a saltare in mezzo alle mutande.


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> -----Chiesa-Scamacca-Zaniolo------
> -----Barella-Tonali-Pellegrini--------
> Spinazzola-Bastoni-Bremer-Calabria
> 
> Dovevamo ripartire da questi, anche in ottica della semplice oggettività e meritocrazia. Ovviamente oggi Chiesa non poteva giocare, ma per gli altri che scuse ci sono? Tralasciando la solita diatriba sul Bremer di turno che è un discorso a parte ma da italianizzare subito (la cittadinanza la ha già chiesta, la moglie forse lo è già). Invece giocano i più scarsi ed i più sopravvalutati\raccomandati. ma io impazzisco, lo scandaloso blocco juve. Chiunque preferito ai migliori italiani nel ruolo.


Bremer sarà convocabile solo dal 2023 quando avrà 5 anni di residenza italiana


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Giugno 2022)

presi a pallate. Giusto così


----------



## Zenos (1 Giugno 2022)

Ma ancora dietro a questi 4 scappati di casa andate?


----------



## folletto (1 Giugno 2022)

Mancini ha detto che in caso di ripescaggio sarebbero pronti.......per cosa?

Avete notato la divisa di Ciuffo e dei sui collaboratori? Terrificante, forse anche peggio della telecronaca


----------



## Dexter (1 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> "la juve sicuramente accelera su Di Maria dopo la prestazione di stasera"
> 
> eh sì, era dentro-fuori...non è che forse lo conosce pure mia zia dopo 15 anni per quanto sia forte...


Per la quasi totalità del forum é un cesso vecchio...


----------



## Sam (1 Giugno 2022)

Ma non doveva giocare l'Italia oggi? Non sapevo che l'Argentina stesse giocando la finale contro l'oratorio di Don Bosco.


----------



## ROQ (1 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Bremer sarà convocabile solo dal 2023 quando avrà 5 anni di residenza italiana


lo aspettiamo a braccia aperte. Nel frattempo un Mancini qualunque. Basta gobbi.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Argentina fortissima. Ma dove? Tolti 4-6 giocatori, questi vanno in giro con Otamendi, Pezzella, Molina dell’Udinese, il paracarro Musso, Gonzalez della Fiorentina, ecc. 

Tolti quei pochi elementi la stragrande maggioranza gioca in squadre di medio livello. E ci hanno preso a pallate...


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per la quasi totalità del forum é un cesso vecchio...


si può discutere sulle motivazioni che ha dopo tanti successi, sulle condizioni, sui soldi che chiede ma non sulla bravura...


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Giugno 2022)

Comunque bastava leggere le formazioni dai. Bernardeschi belotti raspadori in panca gnonto contro di Maria messi lautaro e in panca dybala e Alvarez.

poi ci complichiamo la vita pure a livello tattico e di convocazioni mettendo “il blocco juve” che ha faticato ad arrivare quarta invece del “blocco milan” che ha vinto o al limite avrei pure accettato al limite il blocco Inter con i bastoni barella di Marco arrivata quantomeno seconda. Ma la Juve? A 15 punti dalla vetta! O il blocco sassuolo decimo in Italia? Ma che roba è?


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> eccellente salutare capitan gobbo nel degrado assoluto
> ora sotto con il tirocinio a Vinovo e Coverciano per mettere in pratica la laurea in economia e commercio


ma non sta per sbarcare in MLS ? 

cmq degna fine di carriera per sto falsone. 
l'unico (credo) che abbia mai fatto sbroccare maldini, e questo la dice lunga.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Giugno 2022)

Ma il senso di sta pagliacciata di partita? Argentina vs Ex Giocatori Italia


----------



## Le Grand Milan (1 Giugno 2022)

Scamacca 40 millioni si si.. ma di schiaffi!
Nemmeno regalato lo vorrei nel mio Milan . Poi quel tattuagio di melma mi fa letteralmente vomitare. Nasti della primavera è piu forte tecnicamente di sto pippone.

Peccato invece non aver preso Alvarez, giocatore vero.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Indagine sul Milan nemmeno quotata, per aver ispirato i cori avversari. Tonali beccato a ridere in tribuna squalificato per i prossimi 5 turni di campionato, condotta antisportiva.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Giugno 2022)

spero che Angel di Maria resti lontano dal campionato italiano. questo davvero sposta gli equilibri


----------



## Le Grand Milan (1 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per la quasi totalità del forum é un cesso vecchio...


Ciao Dexter, Di Maria ha ancora classe da vendere. Al livello tecnico, da solo vale piu dell intera rosa della Juve.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Scamacca 40 millioni si si.. ma di schiaffi!
> Nemmeno regalato lo vorrei nel mio Milan . Poi quel tattuagio di melma mi fa letteralmente vomitare. Nasti della primavera è piu forte tecnicamente di sto pippone.
> 
> Peccato invece non aver preso Alvarez, giocatore vero.



Scamacca, Berardi, Frattesi, Raspadori: totale oltre 150 mln. Secondo il loro ds.

Uno penserebbe, “wow quindi il Sassuolo è arrivato nelle prime 4?” No è arrivato 11mo.


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Giugno 2022)

Di Maria fortissimo, ma a 34-35 anni pure ronaldo è calato di brutto eh. Non sono questi gli acquisti per aprire un ciclo, ma in una gara secca se in forma crea grattacapi quelli di sicuro. Mi preoccupa il giusto, è peggio prendessero nuovi vlahovic o nuovi chiesa, 22enni in rampa di lancio come tipo di investimenti….


----------



## Le Grand Milan (1 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Scamacca, Berardi, Frattesi, Raspadori: totale oltre 150 mln. Secondo il loro ds.
> 
> Uno penserebbe, “wow quindi il Sassuolo è arrivato nelle prime 4?”* No è arrivato 11mo.*


Ciao Mandra ! Bravo hai detto tutto  
Sti fuoriclasse di 30 40 milioni dove sono, io non li vedo. Mi piace sempre ricordare il prezzo di gente come Kante( 9 millioni) Mahrez 4 millioni o Koulibaly( 8 millioni). Purtroppo il mercato del giocatore made in Italia è ridicolo. 

Ma neanche Zaniolo prenderei uno con 2 crociati saltati e con un intelligenza di gioco limitata non mi fa impazzire.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Scamacca, Berardi, Frattesi, Raspadori: totale oltre 150 mln. Secondo il loro ds.
> 
> Uno penserebbe, “wow quindi il Sassuolo è arrivato nelle prime 4?” No è arrivato 11mo.



Oh, ma come osi?

Berardi e Raspadori sono Cavaliere OMRI, eh. Decorati da Cacarella in persona, voglio dire.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Giugno 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ciao Dexter, Di Maria ha ancora classe da vendere. Al livello tecnico, da solo vale piu dell intera rosa della Juve.


Ha una classe immensa, uno degli assistman che giocano in fascia migliori in circolazione. Io infatti dicevo che se il Milan non aveva tanti soldi per acquistare un esterno destro giovane, una offerta per l'argentino, magari di un anno più opzione per il secondo, si poteva fare. 
Il tutto a ingaggio contenuto.


----------



## sunburn (1 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Scamacca, Berardi, Frattesi, Raspadori: totale oltre 150 mln. Secondo il loro ds.


Fermo restando che la qualità è quella che è, Scamacca, Berardi e Raspadori comunque in doppia cifra ci sono andati. Aggiungiamoci anche Immobile.
A un certo punto, se 4 attaccanti su 4 in nazionale non segnano neanche con le mani a porta vuota contro la Macedonia, due domande sul “giuoco” proposto dal CT bisognerebbe farsele.

Io non ero tra i “forza Portogallo” e mi è dispiaciuto per la mancata qualificazione perché i mondiali sono i mondiali, ma vedendo la gestione del post fallimento, con tutti rimasti al loro posto e col benestare della critica sportiva(che, ricordiamo, aveva massacrato un certo Paolo Maldini per un errore in marcatura contro la Corea), sinceramente spero vada sempre peggio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Giugno 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Di Maria fortissimo, ma a 34-35 anni pure ronaldo è calato di brutto eh. Non sono questi gli acquisti per aprire un ciclo, ma in una gara secca se in forma crea grattacapi quelli di sicuro. Mi preoccupa il giusto, è peggio prendessero nuovi vlahovic o nuovi chiesa, 22enni in rampa di lancio come tipo di investimenti….


Bisognerà prendere un esterno destro forte, non ce ne sono tanti bravi comunque.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ciao Mandra ! Bravo hai detto tutto
> Sti fuoriclasse di 30 40 milioni dove sono, io non li vedo. Mi piace sempre ricordare il prezzo di gente come Kante( 9 millioni) Mahrez 4 millioni o Koulibaly( 8 millioni). Purtroppo il mercato del giocatore made in Italia è ridicolo.
> 
> Ma neanche Zaniolo prenderei uno con 2 crociati saltati e con un intelligenza di gioco limitata non mi fa impazzire.



Ci sarebbero anche i nostri Kalulu, Maignan, Theo, ecc. Li avessimo presi in Italia li avremmo pagati uno sproposito. 

Per dire, Musso è costato più di Maignan. Oppure ricordo che tra Locatelli, Bernardeschi e Kean la Juve ha speso oltre 100 mln per non migliorare di una virgola.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Giugno 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> ah perché credi che si farà il mazzo e correrà a più non posso rischiando l'infortunio poco prima del mondiale, unica ragione per cui non è ancora tornato in argentina? E una volta fatto il mondiale credi che tornerà bello fresco e volenteroso di vincere anziché avere già pronte le valigie per tornarsene in argentina in salute?


Di Maria anche in ciabatte farebbe la differenza nel nostro campionato.


----------



## folletto (1 Giugno 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Comunque bastava leggere le formazioni dai. Bernardeschi belotti raspadori in panca gnonto contro di Maria messi lautaro e in panca dybala e Alvarez.
> 
> poi ci complichiamo la vita pure a livello tattico e di convocazioni mettendo “il blocco juve” che ha faticato ad arrivare quarta invece del “blocco milan” che ha vinto o al limite avrei pure accettato al limite il blocco Inter con i bastoni barella di Marco arrivata quantomeno seconda. Ma la Juve? A 15 punti dalla vetta! O il blocco sassuolo decimo in Italia? Ma che roba è?


E del brasiliano sopravvalutato titolare inamovibile ne vogliamo parlare? Il problema è che nella normalità dopo un epic fail come la mancata qualificazione ai mondiali sarebbero dovute saltare parecchie teste e invece sono rimasti tutti a sperare in un ripescaggio. Il calcio in Italia deve essere ripulito a fondo, altro che


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Fermo restando che la qualità è quella che è, Scamacca, Berardi e Raspadori comunque in doppia cifra ci sono andati. Aggiungiamoci anche Immobile.
> A un certo punto, se 4 attaccanti su 4 in nazionale non segnano neanche con le mani a porta vuota contro la Macedonia, due domande sul “giuoco” proposto dal CT bisognerebbe farsele.
> 
> Io non ero tra i “forza Portogallo” e mi è dispiaciuto per la mancata qualificazione perché i mondiali sono i mondiali, ma vedendo la gestione del post fallimento, con tutti rimasti al loro posto e col benestare della critica sportiva(che, ricordiamo, aveva massacrato un certo Paolo Maldini per un errore in marcatura contro la Corea), sinceramente spero vada sempre peggio.



Eh ma bisogna parametrare tutto al basso livello della serie attuale. Pensa a Lukaku. Poi ovvio che le cifre sono oggettive. Però chi è il folle che spende 40 mln per Berardi?

Sulle critiche ti dò ragionissima. Sacchi dopo aver perso ai rigori nel ‘94 venne infamato da tutti i giornalisti. Zoff che si fece fregare come un pollo o Prandelli che beccò 4 pere con gli spagnoli che smisero di giocare per pietà vennero considerati degli eroi.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (1 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ha una classe immensa, uno degli assistman che giocano in fascia migliori in circolazione. Io infatti dicevo che se il Milan non aveva tanti soldi per acquistare un esterno destro giovane, una offerta per l'argentino, magari di un anno più opzione per il secondo, si poteva fare.
> Il tutto a ingaggio contenuto.


Io sono andato al Parco dei Principi questa stagione e ti posso dire che è ancora forte. E come lo hai sottolineato giustamente , il "Fideo" è un assist man pazzesco. Quando riente sul sinistro se uno fa l'appello in diagonale s col timing giusto si ritrova sicuramente a tu per tu col portiere.

Il giocatore che assomiglia un po a Di Maria è Antony dell'Ajax che mi piace un sacco.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Giugno 2022)

Non l'ho potuta nemmeno vedere ma contento per il risultato. 
Tonali fuori? Calabria nemmeno in tribuna? 
Tiè, 3 pappine. 
Ma poi come si fa a giocare con Bernardeschi (numero 10 tra l'altro  )? Belotti? Pessina? 
Se le cercano pure... Ma meglio così


----------



## Dexter (1 Giugno 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ciao Dexter, Di Maria ha ancora classe da vendere. Al livello tecnico, da solo vale piu dell intera rosa della Juve.


Purtroppo lo so benissimo amico...Pogba e Di Maria in Serie A vincono lo scudetto da soli...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (1 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Ci sarebbero anche i nostri Kalulu, Maignan, Theo, *ecc. Li avessimo presi in Italia li avremmo pagati uno sproposito.
> 
> Per dire, Musso è costato più di Maignan. Oppure ricordo che tra Locatelli, Bernardeschi e Kean la Juve ha speso oltre 100 mln per non migliorare di una virgola.


Assolutamente. Ti ricordi quando Torreira era sulla bocca di tutti ed è andato all'Arsenal. Menomale che siamo andati su Isma a 16 millioni. 
Musso è costato piu di Maignan ammazza oh!! i mi sono spaventato!
Stavo pensanda ad una cosa : la nostra difesa ci è costata meno di 65 millioni di euro con gente giovane e futuribile.
Capolavoro dello scouting milanista.


----------



## Gamma (1 Giugno 2022)

Mi sono completamente disinteressato di questa partita ed ho notato con piacere che l'Argentina ha inzuppato tre biscotti.

Ho visto solo ora chr Sandrino non è stato neanche convocato e sono ancora più contento.

Donnarumma ha fatto papere? Perché sarebbe la ciliegina sulla torta.


----------



## Jino (1 Giugno 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Di Maria anche in ciabatte farebbe la differenza nel nostro campionato.



E' cosi. Siamo mediamente un campionato di discreto livello, i vecchi elefanti qui dipingono calcio senza problemi.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (1 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Purtroppo lo so benissimo amico...Pogba e Di Maria in Serie A vincono lo scudetto da soli...


Lo sai che Pogba era nostro, ma quando il Berlusca decise di chiudere i rubinetti e di vendere tutti i gioelli , Raiola lo portò alla Juve. Tevez e Pogba e si volava...

Vorrei al Milan, come tutti gli amici del forum del resto, uno che fa la differenza sulla trequarti , uno che spaventa l'avversario, uno che fa saltare il pressing avversario grazie ad un controllo di palla orientato, grazie ad un dribbling raffinato...


----------



## sunburn (2 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Eh ma bisogna parametrare tutto al basso livello della serie attuale. Pensa a Lukaku. Poi ovvio che le cifre sono oggettive. Però chi è il folle che spende 40 mln per Berardi?
> 
> Sulle critiche ti dò ragionissima. Sacchi dopo aver perso ai rigori nel ‘94 venne infamato da tutti i giornalisti. Zoff che si fece fregare come un pollo o Prandelli che beccò 4 pere con gli spagnoli che smisero di giocare per pietà vennero considerati degli eroi.


Sulle valutazioni economiche siamo d’accordissimo.
Facevo una considerazione sul rendimento degli attaccanti in nazionale. Non sono fenomeni, ma neanche così scarsi come il rendimento in nazionale farebbe pensare. Quindi mi piacerebbe che si mettesse in discussione in primis l’operato dell’allenatore. In Italia lo si fa sempre, anche in maniera eccessiva. Trovo sorprendente che Mancini sia immune da critiche, nonostante quelle che, a mio parere, sono responsabilità evidenti, sia nella scelta degli uomini che nel modo di farli giocare.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Giugno 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Ti ricordi quando Torreira era sulla bocca di tutti ed è andato all'Arsenal. Menomale che siamo andati su Isma a 16 millioni.
> Musso è costato piu di Maignan ammazza oh!! i mi sono spaventato!
> Stavo pensanda ad una cosa : la nostra difesa ci è costata meno di 65 millioni di euro con gente giovane e futuribile.
> Capolavoro dello scouting milanista.



Cairo che chiedeva 100 mln per Belotti, Giulini che rifiuta 30 mln per Nandez, Milenkovic valutato più di Tomori, ecc. la lista è lunga.

Oggi fare mercato in Italia è antieconomico, tra i pochi che hanno reso ci sono Tonali e Barella, per il resto il rischio di farsi fregare è alto. 

Lo stesso De Paul visto stasera non ha reso quanto si aspettavano a Madrid, dove aveva tutto per giocare bene. 

Pensa ai due talenti del Bruges che ci stanno accostando. Due così in Italia li pagheresti molto di più, e non avresti garanzie sul loro effettivo valore.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sulle valutazioni economiche siamo d’accordissimo.
> Facevo una considerazione sul rendimento degli attaccanti in nazionale. Non sono fenomeni, ma neanche così scarsi come il rendimento in nazionale farebbe pensare. Quindi mi piacerebbe che si mettesse in discussione in primis l’operato dell’allenatore. In Italia lo si fa sempre, anche in maniera eccessiva. Trovo sorprendente che Mancini sia immune da critiche, nonostante quelle che, a mio parere, sono responsabilità evidenti, sia nella scelta degli uomini che nel modo di farli giocare.



Assolutamente. Eppure la storia degli ultimi ct italiani dovrebbe insegnare che restare dopo un successo o un buon ciclo è rischioso. Successe con Bearzot, Vicini, Lippi e Prandelli. Conte da intelligente figlio di buona donna capì che i miracoli capitano raramente e non rinnovò.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Giugno 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Io sono andato al Parco dei Principi questa stagione e ti posso dire che è ancora forte. E come lo hai sottolineato giustamente , il "Fideo" è un assist man pazzesco. Quando riente sul sinistro se uno fa l'appello in diagonale s col timing giusto si ritrova sicuramente a tu per tu col portiere.
> 
> Il giocatore che assomiglia un po a Di Maria è Antony dell'Ajax che mi piace un sacco.


Sí è vero 
Però la concretezza dell'argentino ancora non ce l'ha. Di Maria è uno dei miei esterni di destra preferiti degli ultimi 20 anni, giocatore che in certi momenti è stato sottovalutato. Un grandissimo playmaker di fascia.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Cairo che chiedeva 100 mln per Belotti, Giulini che rifiuta 30 mln per Nandez, Milenkovic valutato più di Tomori, ecc. la lista è lunga.
> 
> *Oggi fare mercato in Italia è antieconomico*, tra i pochi che hanno reso ci sono Tonali e Barella, per il resto il rischio di farsi fregare è alto.
> 
> ...


Una frase che riassume perfettamente la nostra discussione. Secondo me il talento puro è talmente raro oggi in Italia che sparano richieste assurde. 
Altri esempi : Benzema 35 millioni, Modric 45M, Kroos 25 M. 

Lo scouting ci ha salvato e lo scouting ci salverà. Per poco prendevamo Tchouameni 2 anni fa ma Gazidis non aveva dato l'okay per chiudere l'operazione . Oggi si parla di un offerta di piu di 80 millioni+ bonus del Real e del PSG ma nel 2020 ci volevano solo 15M.
Speriamo bene Mandra!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sí è vero
> Però la concretezza dell'argentino ancora non ce l'ha. Di Maria è uno dei miei esterni di destra preferiti degli ultimi 20 anni, giocatore che in certi momenti è stato sottovalutato. Un grandissimo playmaker di fascia.


Assoluitamente, non ha ancora la visione di gioco del Fideo. Ma qualcosa di Di Maria ce l'ha, la vivacità l'e"splosivtà su pochi metri. Antony è elettrico come lo era il giovane Di Maria. 
Come esterno di destra insieme a Robben è assolutamente nei miei preferiti. 

Ti ricordi delle sue partite col Real quando era schierato a centrocampo, pfff favoloso! Fece una campagna di Champions assurda quando fu schierato da Carletto nei 3 di centrocampo sulla sinistra perché davanti c'erano Bale Benzema e Ronaldo. Di Maria fece di tutto quell'anno. Grande grande il Fideo!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Giugno 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Assoluitamente, non ha ancora la visione di gioco del Fideo. Ma qualcosa di Di Maria ce l'ha, la vivacità l'e"splosivtà su pochi metri. Antony è elettrico come lo era il giovane Di Maria.
> Come esterno di destra insieme a Robben è assolutamente nei miei preferiti.
> 
> Ti ricordi delle sue partite col Real quando era schierato a centrocampo, pfff favoloso! Fece una campagna di Champions assurda quando fu schierato da Carletto nei 3 di centrocampo sulla sinistra perché davanti c'erano Bale Benzema e Ronaldo. Di Maria fece di tutto quell'anno. Grande grande il Fideo!


Gran giocatore, mi sarebbe piaciuto tantissimo averlo al Milan nel suo prime. Un giocatore di quel talento e classe avrebbe risolto parecchi problemi al Milan dell'epoca. Al Real era un jolly, dove lo mettevi giocava e sfornava sempre grandi prestazioni. Assist e aiuto alla squadra anche in fase di non possesso, per lasciare la gloria ai tre davanti. Un grande, davvero un grande!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Giugno 2022)

A fine partita hanno inquadrato in primo piano Zizzo e mi è venuto un dubbio: quando stava al Milan gli davano l'NZT, la pillola dell'intelligenza di Limitless? Ha una faccia da rimbecillito, sta fulminato.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> noi andiamo in giro con pessina...


Tanto sarà colpa di Tonali, Pessina è il futuro ex pallone d'oro


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Giugno 2022)

Umiliazione, ridateci una Nazionale di uomini


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per la quasi totalità del forum é un cesso vecchio...


Fortuna che io non sono la quasi totalità, visto che da 1 mese sostengo che a torino fanno il colpaccio.


----------



## unbreakable (2 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mancini nel post gara dirà che è colpa di Tonali.
> 
> Intanto pioli is on fire.





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma adesso tutti ci copiano Pioli is on Fire?





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche loro con messi is on fire, tutto il mondo ha visto il milan.



ragazzi facciamo un pò di storia..pioli is on fire non è altro che la versione milanista di freed from desire la canzone dance cantata da gala nell'estate del 1994..
..i primi a riprendere la nùcanzone furono i nordirlandesi che all'europeo del 2016 si facevano notare con il coro "will grigg is on fire" da allora ha acquisito sempre più successo e varie tifoserie festeggiano così..
poi ognuno ci può mettere la persona che vuole con is on fire


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Giugno 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> ragazzi facciamo un pò di storia..pioli is on fire non è altro che la versione milanista di freed from desire la canzone dance cantata da gala nell'estate del 1994..
> ..i primi a riprendere la nùcanzone furono i nordirlandesi che all'europeo del 2016 si facevano notare con il coro "will grigg is on fire" da allora ha acquisito sempre più successo e varie tifoserie festeggiano così..
> poi ognuno ci può mettere la persona che vuole con is on fire


Il mio era un commento 'live' mentre allo stadio partiva la canzone. 
Fa sempre effetto per noi milanisti risentirla.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Giugno 2022)

Sulla gazzetta il pippone in porta ha preso 7.5


----------



## davidsdave80 (2 Giugno 2022)

Mamma mia .. pensare che abbiamo vinto gli europei 1 anno fa. Sembrava una partita tra squadra serie A vs squadra serie C/D.. che Jerry ci riesca a comprare uno degli argentini ? a parte lautaro uno a caso va bene


----------



## davidsdave80 (2 Giugno 2022)

Scamacca tutti lo osannano a me sembra un tamarro e basta.. non riesco a vedere spunti di classe. cose che si vedono/ vedevano su giovani come Dolberg, che pare sparito dai radar.. peccato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Scamacca tutti lo osannano a me sembra un tamarro e basta.. non riesco a vedere spunti di classe. cose che si vedono/ vedevano su giovani come Dolberg, che pare sparito dai radar.. peccato



Assolutamente, giocatore che non vorrei vedere al Milan nemmeno in cartolina.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Giugno 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> ragazzi facciamo un pò di storia..pioli is on fire non è altro che la versione milanista di freed from desire la canzone dance cantata da gala nell'estate del 1994..
> ..i primi a riprendere la nùcanzone furono i nordirlandesi che all'europeo del 2016 si facevano notare con il coro "will grigg is on fire" da allora ha acquisito sempre più successo e varie tifoserie festeggiano così..
> poi ognuno ci può mettere la persona che vuole con is on fire


che era ripresa da una canzone dance lo sapevo, la ascolto continuamente ahahahaha. però in giro prima di noi nel calcio non l avevo mai sentita..


----------

